# Remote Coding or Area In House Job



## jifnif (May 9, 2008)

I will be taking the CPC exam in June and have been coding for the past 11 years.  I have experience with ER, Inpatient, Outpatient, Interventional and Radiology.  I also am a nursing student and a licensed aesthetician that is looking to get involved with trauma and plastic surgery.  I have an extensive background in Administrative, assisting in managerial duties, training, billing, all levels of insurance submissions and inquiries, sales, customer service and patients (including registration and consultation).  For a full resume please contact me at:  fischskin@hotmail.com


----------



## jifnif (Jul 2, 2008)

I have since passed my CPC and wanted to bump this up.  I am still in need of a part to full time position either in coding or billing remotely.  If there are any openings in my general area I would also be interested if there is flex scheduling offered.  Thanks!!


----------

